# Corona19virus



## Huskybill (Mar 12, 2020)

Will this virus effect our outside gardens? I was planning on doing a full garden this year. Green vegetables and a corn plot to share with the deer.


----------



## arto_wa (Mar 12, 2020)

Not sure about your you *corona flue* question, but deer have never eaten my corn yet, even when the corn is out in the open garden without fence and such.
I usually plant Bodacious, however Raccoons attacked my corn one year when I planted Kandy Korn just to try it out.

Kandy Korn had a very noticeable strong sweet smell and no wonder it attracted Raccoons!
No more Kandy Korn in our garden.

I keep two gardens, one fenced another without fence.

Deer do eat potato tops and blooms in our area and it's a pretty big problem.

My potato's mid July last year, before blooming and before the Deer attacked them:



Some years we plant more potato's around August 1st.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 12, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> Will this virus effect our outside gardens? I was planning on doing a full garden this year. Green vegetables and a corn plot to share with the deer.


Yes when the food is off the shelves they will steal yours! Maybe?


----------



## chucker (Mar 13, 2020)

plant more! and feeding the masses in your neighbor hood or community is a good thing! what could happen other than a extra helping hand/ hands weeding or security of the products future of a harvest ? lol you just never know?


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 18, 2020)

I figure once they have bought so much food at stores they can't store any more and start pitching stuff due to spoilage, the stores can stock and will fill back to normal (how many years worth of Mac & cheese can you store for how long?) your gardens should be safe from 2 legged theives.
If they get raided 12ga bird shot #8 more pellets works as well on the 2 legged critters as it does the 4 legged ones.
isn't like many of us have our gardens in th efront yard near the road.


 Al


----------



## yooper (Mar 21, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> I figure once they have bought so much food at stores they can't store any more and start pitching stuff due to spoilage, the stores can stock and will fill back to normal (how many years worth of Mac & cheese can you store for how long?) your gardens should be safe from 2 legged theives.
> If they get raided 12ga bird shot #8 more pellets works as well on the 2 legged critters as it does the 4 legged ones.
> isn't like many of us have our gardens in th efront yard near the road.
> 
> ...


just stay below the bridge.


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 22, 2020)

I spent $75 on corn seed one year and the deer ate most of it. I thought they would share. Lol

Most of our scraps feed the resident bear.


----------



## frank_ (Mar 22, 2020)

yes those 2 legged thieves are the ones to beware !
when the food riots start in new york etc they are gonna run for the hills
its already happening in the uk where there is an upsurge of townies fleeing to cornwall and the scottish highlands
if you have a tankfull of gas you wont want to duke it out with all the other townies


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 22, 2020)

What is corona19virus?


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 22, 2020)

No one really knows except it kills people.

they won't let me across the mac even though I have cash. refuse to take cash now.

 Al


----------



## chucker (Mar 23, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> No one really knows except it kills people.
> 
> they won't let me across the mac even though I have cash. refuse to take cash now.
> 
> Al


sounds like Minnesota "land of many waters but no food!" "DONT MOVE HERE"!!… sound familiar ???lol


----------



## Nodak Andy (Mar 23, 2020)

My wife and I started a bunch of seeds a couple days ago and many of them are sprouting now. We are going to have a go at the Kratky method of Hydroponics. Some will be done indoors, in our basement, under grow lights, and some will be done out on our property in big IBC chem totes once the weather here warms up. My goal is to grow enough to can/freeze in a controlled area just in case this covid-19 drives the city dwellers out to our area to try their hand at thieving......


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 23, 2020)

I just read the people in nyc are coming to ct near me. To get away from the virus, great bring it here.

My son tilled my garden with his gravely. I need to put manure in it and spin it again. Once the weather breaks we will plant the green house.


----------



## frank_ (Mar 23, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> I just read the people in nyc are coming to ct near me. To get away from the virus, great bring it here.
> 
> My son tilled my garden with his gravely. I need to put manure in it and spin it again. Once the weather breaks we will plant the green house.


there is an exodus of holiday home owners to cornwall in the uk too
dont forget the barbed wire and sentry posts around your veg patch and greenhouse lol


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 23, 2020)

Now they say the ups delivery guys will work while there sick with the virus. We don’t stand a chance.

This virus is meant to lessen the worlds population I think? It surely traveled fast around the world.


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes it traveled fast around the world. Why wouldn't it when there we had no travel restrictions put in place till after a couple hundred Chinese died and a couple thousand were sick. Americans scared were flocking back home in droves.

People who have chosen those petri dish crusie ships who were sick allowed to come to America. quarrinteen, ya sure Right I am sure that really worked well.
They CDC or any one else is totaly sure how it spreads. They are still trying to figure it out so they maybe can stop it.

Any one thinking Rapture soon?

Gun sales are up and ammo sales are up. Seems I am not th eonly one planing on dealing with two legged garden thief critters with shot in thr Arse.

 Al


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 23, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> I just read the people in nyc are coming to ct near me. To get away from the virus, great bring it here.
> 
> My son tilled my garden with his gravely. I need to put manure in it and spin it again. Once the weather breaks we will plant the green house.


To late to put manure in it now Bill. 120 day restriction between application and harvest except sweet corn.


----------



## chucker (Mar 23, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> I just read the people in nyc are coming to ct near me. To get away from the virus, great bring it here.
> 
> My son tilled my garden with his gravely. I need to put manure in it and spin it again. Once the weather breaks we will plant the green house.


don't buy to much fert… there may be plenty to bury if "SHTF" ??? ….


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 23, 2020)

chucker said:


> don't buy to much fert… there may be plenty to bury if "SHTF" ??? ….


Welcome the immigrants with arms open! If the SHTF?


----------

